# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Cần nâng cấp máy tiện cơ cũ ở Đông Anh, Hà Nội.

## suu_tam

Em có con máy cơ cũ bỏ không năm nay rồi.
Máy Việt Nam cũ (nhiều tuổi hơn em).
Vì để trong xưởng nên vướng không chụp được hình em chục cái chữ.



Hành trình được dài 800mm.

Đại loại nó cũng như mấy cái hình minh họa này:



Em đang có nhu cầu chuyển đổi nó về thành tự động để tiện trụ cột đường kính khoảng 100-130 dài khoảng 500-700. Tiện trụ tròn đơn giản.
Trước đó máy vẫn hoạt động bình thường có điều dơ rão rồi.
Nên em mong muốn là thay hết phần vitme của 2 trục nó. Sau đó đóng động cơ vào để chạy 2 trục. Các phần hộp số của nó có thể bỏ hết, vì em chỉ cần quay tít để tiện đợn giản.

Em Lợi - 098 643 24 43 ở Đông Anh, Hà Nội. Em muốn các bác nào nhận trọn gói cho em nân cấp lên xem chi phí phải thêm vào bao nhiêu (cả vậy tư lẫn công). Em có sẵn mấy bộ hybrid 86 và con card V5 để điều khiển rồi. Các bác cung cấp các cái cần thiết con lại cho em luôn (vitme, gối đỡ,...) và gia công.

Anh em nào có thể giúp em xin báo em 1 tiếng.

----------


## vuonglamnshd

cũng có nhu cầu như trên

----------

